# Termites!



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I was cutting up some freebie firewood and some of it has termites in it.

A public service on a dull weekend.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Good photos. I once saw termites come out of the ground and attack cardboard! Hawaii.
They were pink, though.

I would emphasize that the small stuff in the photos is frass.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Looky here if you’re wondering if they’re termites.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://extension.arizona.edu/sites/extension.arizona.edu/files/pubs/az1232.pdf


----------

